# Coder en assembleur avec Xcode



## AppleSpirit (24 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il est possible de coder en assembleur avec xcode ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2017)

Essaye peut-être par ici.

Et bon courage, j'ai toujours trouvé que l'assembleur x86 était un truc de maso comparé au 68000 et PPC


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2017)

Call -151 !


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Avril 2017)

J'ai besoin de faire de l'assembleur en masm. Apparemment c'est possible sur mac sans virtualiser : 

https://github.com/janka102/MASM_OSX


----------

